# Butterflied Leg of Lamb & a rack timing? (Q-view included)



## mortisdraco (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm going to be tackling lamb for the first time today.  My wife and I were watching an old BBQ with Bobby Flay the other night and she mentioned that she'd like me to make some lamb, so last night when we were at BJ's to get a brisket to cook on Saturday I picked up some lamb.  I have a 2.8 lbs. butterflied leg of lamb and a single rack of ribs.  I coated both with EVOO last night and used a store bought "greek rub" with a little rosemary added on the leg of lamb and just used a salt, pepper, garlic powder and rosemary rub on the rack.

Anyone have any suggestions on how long after I start the leg of lamb I should add the rack to the smoker?  I'd say the rack is about half as thick as the leg at the biggest portion of meat.  In addition to having never smoked lamb before, I've never smoked something that's been butterflied and tied back up, so I wasn't sure how that effected the time it took for heat to work it's way through.  I'm kind of figuring on about 3 hours of smoke for the leg and 2.5 for the rack, but I'd love some input from someone that isn't just guessing like I am.  :-)

Here's a pick of them after I had them rubbed, wrapped and ready to spend some quiet time in the fridge.  :-)






Thanks,

Brad


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 22, 2010)

That lamb should be wonderful. I love lamb and it always turns out great in the smoker. Best of luck.


----------



## mortisdraco (Oct 22, 2010)

Put the leg of lamb in the smoker around 2:00 today.






Added the rack of lamb around 2:30.






It's 4:15 and they've been smoking around 235 and they are already around 145, so looks like they'll be done a little sooner then I expected.  Guess they'll have to spend a little extra alone time wrapped in the cooler before dinner tonight.  :-)


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 22, 2010)

I usually pull my lamb at around 140 you don't want it over done it should be pink inside.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well Mr. Rbran has given you some good info I wouldn't take the lamb (either piece) over 140° and maybe go as low as 135° maybe. But you should really like it too.


----------



## mortisdraco (Oct 23, 2010)

Meant to get these posted last night, but for some reason I can't add photos to my posts when I'm on my phone.

Here is the leg of lamb as it came out of the smoker and into foil to rest.






Here is the rack.






Here is the finished product.






Here's the "money shot."  :-)






see ya,

Brad


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh My Gosh! that looks perfect!   I'm gonna have to try those!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 24, 2010)

That looks awesome especially the rack


----------



## otter (Oct 24, 2010)

That looks GREAT I Love some Lamb


----------



## meateater (Oct 24, 2010)

Good looking plate! :)


----------



## rugsrme (Oct 27, 2010)

MMM I haven't had lamb in a long time, no better time than the present to have it again!

I'm going to have to try that!


----------



## papagreer (Oct 29, 2010)

Replace that glass of water with a nice cold Pint and its heaven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks great and I bet it tasted even better.

Chris


----------



## pokey (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd go with a Shiraz, myself, but hey, it's all a matter of what you like.

That lamb looks terrific!  I'm surprised at how red the leg is at 145*. I've gotta try that. We usually get our lamb at Costco - I've got to make the trip.

Thanks for sharing and inspiring.


----------

